# lawnmower stuck in slow



## jla1992 (Jul 28, 2012)

i have a simplicity lawntractor with the gas pedal..it seems to only want to go slow and when i push the throttle past halfway it wants to die..what could this be? thanks


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

I'd guess it's the main jet. Good possibility there's crud in it. Is the main jet adjustable?


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Check fuel filter.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Id say its time for a carb cleaning - ive noticed with my stuff and the low quality of gasoline today, my carbs need more cleaning then usual .


----------

